# research in the frog room?



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

just wondering what most people document and watch in there frog rooms.. 

i would like to start keeping tabs on how my frogs act and what they are doing. besides watching the temps, when you feed them, breeding habits, were they are sleeping. what else do you observer in your tanks? what kinda information do you take as important?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i keep tractk of what they are fed and what they are dosed with, temp and breeding activity.


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hummm... this will sound too obssesive but everytime i'm able to pick some poops from my darts frogs tanks, i do it, why? I just observe through my microscope and count how many nematodes or any other bugs are in 400mm square (i also write size, colour, etc down). So when one of my darts is ill I can compare his "poops results". Obviously, not allways nematodes are the cause, but it may help.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

if i had a microscope i would do that to. soon tho 


thanx for the input i am just trying to get a general concensus on what people look for in there frogs.

so far i have come up with

breeding habits
behavior....movement around tank, resting areas, what film canisters are being used, sleeping areas
shy or bold
feeding..supplements,times,how much is eatin
temps and humidity
plant growth
frog growth

if i missed any let me know


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

For a few hundred dollars you can have a decent microscope........you may even be able to buy a used one from a local school if you ask........when looking at a sample sketch and compare..........just to start......if you need help just pm me.......


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

evolvstll said:


> For a few hundred dollars you can have a decent microscope........you may even be able to buy a used one from a local school if you ask........when looking at a sample sketch and compare..........just to start......if you need help just pm me.......



i am getting my student loans in sept. and i was planning on buying a microscope. any particular brands that are better than others?? money is not really a issue i figured on spending close to 1000 on it. i want to get one with a camera as well


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

> ...money is not really a issue i figured on spending close to 1000 on it. i want to get one with a camera as well


If so I would buy a high quality microscope WITHOUT camera. Microscopes with camera are more expensive and are not worth it. If you want to take photos thought you micrsocope you should get one of this.


----------

